# Fracino Programming



## Cleggy

I've got a 2 year old Fracino semi automatic machine. The doses have not been programmed so I just use the manual dispense button. Has anyone got the details on how to program this machine?









Cheers

Phil


----------



## Jason1wood

Have you tried google?


----------



## 4085

email fraction and I am sure they will send you a .pdf


----------



## Cleggy

Yeah I've tried Googling but haven't found anything yet. Im not in a rush as I've been using it for over a year manually but it would help,others who want to use my machine. I can get it into some sort of programming mode by holding down the buttons but I'd like to know the official method. I guess emailing Fracino is a good idea.


----------



## Jon

Cleggy said:


> I've got a 2 year old Fracino semi automatic machine. The doses have not been programmed so I just use the manual dispense button. Has anyone got the details on how to program this machine?
> 
> View attachment 21550
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Phil


Google gave me this: https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.nisbets.co.uk/asset/en/media/user%2520manual%2520gj472%2520gj473%2520ge941%2520gj471%2520gj547%2520ge947%2520gj470%2520ge942%2520ge946.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwiku8Pd56XNAhWEOxoKHWPsAJgQFggjMAI&usg=AFQjCNH0_273Zj3ZeZSmUbVtZBjEQjGE5A&sig2=BWptmslbAGMD1bA1Rj3FsA


----------



## funinacup

On the left hand group hold down the continuous key (far right) until it flashes. Then start your shot on the button you want to programme (with fresh coffee in the basket) and stop when you want it to stop using the same button (determined by volume/weight/whatever). Et voila - it should now remember that quantity of water so next time you get the same amount (more or less).


----------



## espressotechno

PS The LH touchpad is the master: Whatever new settings are input on the left are copied onto the RH touchpad.


----------

